# Beach Bums



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

These two are becoming beach bums, heading out there just about every day now. Tyson began doggy paddling today, he's venturing deeper. Glad they love it. Good way to cool off for them, it's a 1.5 mile walk there, ( pretty walk ).

These are photos from the last two days, will post a few vids manana.








































































...man i had so many more great photos completely destroyed by *"Cellphone Butterbean"* in the back... oh well, not my park.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

awwwwwwww! OMG! I love Nina! AND the rottie! looks as though Nina is the adventurous one. if i met her she'd give me a run for my money for sure heehee


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ninas stair work is defiantly paying off! Hows that Rott bred? Papered? Just wondering hes a great looking boy.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO @ the beached whale in the back round. They were great pics any ways 
Dude Nina is looking great she getting really nice muscle definition. Beautiful beautiful dogs


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> Ninas stair work is defiantly paying off! Hows that Rott bred? Papered? Just wondering hes a great looking boy.


Nah Tyson I got at 7 months from someone in the Bronx who had 2 Rotts and he was too much to handle, eventually he got rid of the other Rott as well. they were both confined in basically dungeons. In NYC, the residential building usually have these lower levels you go to by an alleyway entrance. the rooms are basically for the super or supply/storage places. as a kid we called them dungeons, metal gates that blocked dark, damp areas. 
His tail was docked way too short, he was overweight and he ended up having Pano, which is why he was probably gotten rid of, thinking Tyson had Hip Dysplacia. I was extremely lucky, great temperament, very sweet. Im slowly getting him more exercise, these are his first extended runs in a long time. Too much high impact and he is in pain throughout the rest of the day.

I can expect him to fully recover in another 6 months to a year. His bunny hops are becoming better movement as Ive noticed this past week. Good sign.

Pano is frustrating, not much info on it and i had to go to 3 vets. I could expect full recovery though in adulthood. I suspect too much kaka dog food high in protein, or living in cramped conditions or vaccination side effect. honestly your guess is as good as any vets.

No papers, I imagine he was the runt of the litter, he is about 13 months now, 23 in, 80-90 lbs.

I gather both were unwanted runts from irresponsible breeders. I originally got Tyson.......

ugh, Im rambling, sorry


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well hes a handsome boy none the less I can't wait to see them both grow up.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> Well hes a handsome boy none the less I can't wait to see them both grow up.


thank you ! i love him... he's got my heart. learned a lot from the both of them.
you got to see the male implant video im about to post up in lounge... very disturbing.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Tyson looks great! Congrats! my rotti doms is a byb we got her at 6mons from ppl who were gunna breed her to her byb bred half brother :/ so glad we got her we had found out at her first vet appointment she has hip dysplacia and would always have problems but she does really well when on glucosimine and msm so she gives the pits a run for their money some days and it makes me so happy knowing I have her instead of the ppl who used to and had to give her up cuz of housing issues. I'm sure Tyson loves you so much for saving him! i know domino does  and Nina is a great looking girl she looks like shes having a blast in the water


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thats a good lookin rottweiler you have there:thumbsup:. I've always wanted to own one of those but I don't know if I ever will.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> awwwwwwww! OMG! I love Nina! AND the rottie! looks as though Nina is the adventurous one. if i met her she'd give me a run for my money for sure heehee


Thanks... Nina actually sticks close by, but I am positive soon enough she will begin having to be called back regularly. Good morning!



kg420 said:


> LMAO @ the beached whale in the back round. They were great pics any ways
> Dude Nina is looking great she getting really nice muscle definition. Beautiful beautiful dogs


Thanks, she's looking sexy and getting older, I''m becoming protective of her and checking on her myspace account regularly for nasty older perverted dogs.



PrairieMoonPits said:


> Tyson looks great! Congrats! my rotti doms is a byb we got her at 6mons from ppl who were gunna breed her to her byb bred half brother :/ so glad we got her we had found out at her first vet appointment she has hip dysplacia and would always have problems but she does really well when on glucosimine and msm so she gives the pits a run for their money some days and it makes me so happy knowing I have her instead of the ppl who used to and had to give her up cuz of housing issues. I'm sure Tyson loves you so much for saving him! i know domino does  and Nina is a great looking girl she looks like shes having a blast in the water


Thank for sharing, ive definitely learned a lot regarding HD and Pano, I was scared to death it might be HD and was somewhat relieved at the diagnosis, but being he was BYB by big Rotties HD might be lurking there in the future. I just learned a more dedicated exercise regimen with less high impact and jumping around, which honestly takes more time. I would love for him to be able to jump around and zoom out all day, along with stair exercise , it would be so much easier, but i have been sticking to low to moderate exercise which takes a lot more energy from me. Don't mind, he's my family. I figure by 2 years of age he will be fine, just wish the medical field had more info on Pano, at this point it's anybody's guess. He's healthy and sweet though, doesnt hold him back much.



Mcleod15 said:


> Thats a good lookin rottweiler you have there:thumbsup:. I've always wanted to own one of those but I don't know if I ever will.


They are extremely intelligent ( as you probably already know, easy to train, great with kids and family, don't require as much exercise as a doberman and not nearly as much as an APBT) the black coat can be a bit much under the summer sun, but they find ways to cool off. If I didnt have Tyson there is a strong possibility I would look into getting a male Rott from an exceptional breeder. I honestly cant decide what my next dog will be ( which will be in about 10 years ). 
top of the list are:
APBT
Great Dane ( petites vernieres)
Doberman ( european , working bloodline)
Rottweiler " "
Cane Corso

Im looking into getting a piece of land this year and considering livestock ( chickens, possibly sheep , maybe gerbils or rabbits)
as a working dog I have decided Kangal. But the first year i will just be planting trees and building the storage shed. 
Will be in the middle east in a few months and hoping to schedule myself around the Kangal Festival in Sivas Turkey do i might be able to check it out.
( working Kangals from working bloodline going back hundreds maybe thousands of years)
I am excited about looking at Ovcharkas and hoping to come across Alabais and Bully Kutas. 
Which reminds me I have to get some legal work done today. ugh.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> Thanks... Nina actually sticks close by, but I am positive soon enough she will begin having to be called back regularly. Good morning!


I thought she'd run up to me, sit down, look me dead in the eyes, and say 
"Use all ur money to buy me stuff right now cuz i'm Nina and i'm so darn cute " 
Good....night?


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> I thought she'd run up to me, sit down, look me dead in the eyes, and say
> "Use all ur money to buy me stuff right now cuz i'm Nina and i'm so darn cute "
> Good....night?


oh, that she will do, no doubt.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Nina is one foxy lil mama. Your rottie boy is very nice! They can make such great dogs with the right training. My husband wants one so bad.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

GTR said:


> Nina is one foxy lil mama. Your rottie boy is very nice! They can make such great dogs with the right training. My husband wants one so bad.


he would absolutely be smitten with a bog ol mush like Tyson. i warn you, you will lose much attention to a Rottie. he will be your hubby's best friend.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> he would absolutely be smitten with a bog ol mush like Tyson. i warn you, you will lose much attention to a Rottie. he will be your hubby's best friend.


If I can train him to hand over wrenches and sockets, I am fine with that!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

GTR said:


> If I can train him to hand over wrenches and sockets, I am fine with that!


oh god , im laughing out loud, so much so that it deserves more than an abbreviation.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

I could teach him to fetch sockets and wrenches,..but teaching the difference between imperial and metric, that might be a challenge! ^.^


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

GTR said:


> I could teach him to fetch sockets and wrenches,..but teaching the difference between imperial and metric, that might be a challenge! ^.^


they call it imperial? damn i had a garage and i was calling it metric. i like imperial better.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> they call it imperial? damn i had a garage and i was calling it metric. i like imperial better.


Imperial is also known as standard, then there's metric


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

All I am gonna say is,"I LOVE TYSON!!!" he is such a looker! you got him for free right? WHATA CATCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sweet Photos! What an awesome looking park for awesome looking dogs... Looks like ya'll had a blast


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

great pics.
great looking dogs.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

RileyRoo said:


> All I am gonna say is,"I LOVE TYSON!!!" he is such a looker! you got him for free right? WHATA CATCH!!!!!!!!


thanks RR, where ya been?



Lex's Guardian said:


> Sweet Photos! What an awesome looking park for awesome looking dogs... Looks like ya'll had a blast


and it gets them out of my hair for the next 3-5 hours, head out there in the morning, by the time we come back they've had a 3 mile walk altogether, free runs and water fetch. they come home give em some chow, and thats a wrap till the afternoon exercise of the day.



Nizmo said:


> great pics.
> great looking dogs.


i appreciate it Niz, always hoping to get to know you more. Ill be here for a while so I look forward to it. How you been?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Great pics-I <3 both your doggies!!


----------

